# I need a Rx for smoked Turkey



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I know if I went to YouTube I would get 100,000 Rx on prepping a turkey, so I'm turning to the Forum. Wife is wanting me to do a 10 lb turkey for T Day. So guys, I need a simply rub to put on the turkey to Smoke on the BGE. I will post pix on the finished product, and you know me I will post the truth on what my family says about it. :thumbup:
After 12 PM on Tuesday, I must pick one Rx and make sure I get the ingredients from the store.
Thanks in advance.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and get a bigger bird, 15lb+. Also one good tip is to put the bird on the counter before you cook and put a gallon zip lock bag of ice on the breast for 30 min. It allows the the rest of the bird to get a little more warm and keeps the breast cooler so it won't dry out. Here is a little info on smoking one, I've done quite a few of them on the egg and they are amazing....


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks. Will do.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I smoked three turkeys in the last year and I'll tell you something else that helps, and that is brining your bird. There are several recipes for good turkey brines online. It really helps to keep them juicy. Here is the one I used and its awesome! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rfmo_I7T00


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

cook it breast down...It ain't as pretty but that breast meat will be SUPER TENDER.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

The brine recipe I am going to use:

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/deep-fried-turkey-brined-in-cayenne-and-brown-sugar


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Brine makes a huge difference, keeps the meat moist. Far as a rub goes it's hard to beat plain poultry seasoning from any grocery spice section. Or make your own, just google poultry seasoning. Also salt and peppa!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

What's the biggest I can cook on a medium BGE


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Update....I got a 20 lb turkey from the Butcher shop a few minutes ago. A few pounds more than I wanted , but no big deal. Turkey is an all natural and already thawed out Butterball. 
Step one is completed.
Step two brine that bird. 
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got some maple bacon rub and will be smoking a turkey fer my guys at work!!! Can't wait!!!! But I have one of them beer can cookers in XL just fer a turkey!!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well here is the update. I did the brine that mongo put up here. It's out of the brine after 24hrs it's dried off and in the frigid waiting to be put on the BGE.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well the turkey is on the BGE. 
I did not have any butcher string to tie the legs up. What was I to do? I went the tackle box and grabbed some single strand #70 lbs. the rest was history.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok um....I'm waiting on an update!! Maybe they're taking a nap, it was pretty early then he was stuffing those limes!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok. Sorry no pictures, but the outside of the turkey got darker than what I wanted. To me pretty damn dark, and the cook time ended at 11 am and then let it rest until 2pm. I will say the turkey turn out very well, it was very moist and smelled great. I did brine only and then a rub only. 
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Done


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok WhyMe, don't intend to derail ya, but I'll let ya look at what my turkey boys and his friends done today!

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24073


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Mac...No problem. I looked at yours and it look great.
Splitline yours looks a lot better then mine. Mine was dark...I should of looked at it sooner and then put foil over. Hey my first one.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------

